# Need Help - Stomp pad problem



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not to be an ass or anything, but loose the stopmp pad it's not as neccessary as you think even with a slick topsheet. Begining of the season last year I lost mine on the lift so I paniced and of course I slipped coming of the lift. After 2 more runs I completely forgot about it and have ridden without it ever since. It's more mental than you think. By the way it was a Dakine stomp pad that I lost after applying it on the board after a day.:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

get another one and this time don't heat the adhesive directly with the cover on


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

:cheeky4:Stomp pads are GHEY!!!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I just put a Dakine on my board, you are supposed to heat the board and the pad. But heat the Pad with the backing already peeled off.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

lose the stompy bro. Just use your back binding. If you push your foot back against it your foot wont slip and you'll have more edge controll than just standing on the center of the board.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Just get another one and don't even bother heating it up. Clean the board's surface, peel, stick, put a brick on top of it for an hour and viola.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

DC5R said:


> Just get another one and don't even bother heating it up. Clean the board's surface, peel, stick, put a brick on top of it for an hour and viola.


Agreed. I've got a few different Dakine pads on my boards, never heated them up, and never had a problem with them not sticking.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Pads suck, get a 6 pack of spiked studs. Grip like crazy even when caked in snow.


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

dude stomp pads are lame. they ruin the look of the board and are completely unneeded.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

When my last pad came off I had to do a few runs without one, and personally, I didn;t like it. I didn't have the pad in the middle of the board or anything, I just had it right next to my back binding. Once it came off, it felt really slippery. I could get by without it, but I'd rather have something to help my foot stay in place. I'd like to avoid buying another one if I can since I shelled out good money for this one (after taxes and shipping).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, it depends on how committed you are to having this particular stomp pad on your board. If you are committed to have it on there for the lifetime of the board, there are plenty of adhesive options out there for you - but you won't ever get that damn thing off!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Reede said:


> Pads suck, get a 6 pack of spiked studs. Grip like crazy even when caked in snow.


I agree with this. Studs are the best way to go.


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Well, it depends on how committed you are to having this particular stomp pad on your board. If you are committed to have it on there for the lifetime of the board, there are plenty of adhesive options out there for you - but you won't ever get that damn thing off!


I would rather have that problem than to have it fall off or loosen up after a few runs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Fold said:


> I would rather have that problem than to have it fall off or loosen up after a few runs.


Well then, I'd recommend this:

J-B Weld Company - MARINE WELD Product Information

But, like I said, you're never getting that sumbitch off!


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahha


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Reede said:


> Pads suck, get a 6 pack of spiked studs. Grip like crazy even when caked in snow.


i sense a dirty joke...


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Fold said:


> When my last pad came off I had to do a few runs without one, and personally, I didn;t like it. I didn't have the pad in the middle of the board or anything, I just had it right next to my back binding. Once it came off, it felt really slippery. I could get by without it, but I'd rather have something to help my foot stay in place.


That's a common feeling but this should help you. Place your back foot against the binding like you are trying to slide it off the board. Keep that pressure up and you'll be able to ride all over without a stomp pad and you'll feel as stable as a house.

Think of stomp pads as training wheels. They're great when you start riding but eventually you need to take them off.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I second mooz's thoughts> Also, your avatar thingy gives me a chub every time I see it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll second the avatar... Shay Laren is smokin!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Reede said:


> Pads suck, get a 6 pack of spiked studs. Grip like crazy even when caked in snow.


Hell yeah. I've got spiked studs on my artifact and they grip like a biotch even with a bunch of ice frozen on top of the board. Still work way better than squishing your foot against the binding if you ask me. Plus the punk in me likes the look of spikes.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Woosenheimer said:


> I second mooz's thoughts> Also, your avatar thingy gives me a chub every time I see it.:thumbsup:


The full sized version is amazing. This girl's ass was carved out of Awesome and God Damn!


----------



## Fold (Feb 25, 2009)

Woosenheimer said:


> I second mooz's thoughts> Also, your avatar thingy gives me a chub every time I see it.:thumbsup:


yeah, i second that too!


----------

